# Building Leaching Colums



## donnybrook (Jun 6, 2011)

Can someone help me. I have been leaching PM's on a small scale using the Chlorine leach. I have experimented using, iodine, the Swan Leach and also Chlorine with some success on a small scale. In the USA you can purchase Polyurethane cement mixers which are ideal to undertake this process but not here in Australia.

Does anyone know how to build leaching columns using PVC pipes as columns. I found some information on the Web about portable leaching pads which use spray bars. Probably similar to heap leaching but on a smaller scale to recover the PM's. I would like to build some columns.

Can anyone help with plans etc.

donnybrook


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 6, 2011)

Look up platinumills on the forum, or check to see if Action Mining still shows their System IV pictures on the their website.
The Platinumill was a flop, I think mostly because he claimed it was easier than it really is. And he didn't have them perfected before selling them.
I planned on building one, but put it on hold because of the Platinumill's failure.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2011)

If you will go to Scribd by using the links in my sig line under chemistry handbooks you will find a complete pdf file on the paltinumill. 

Here is the last email i got from him. 

The Platinumill is $7400. A half down deposit is required in order to start processing your order. Your machine can be ready in 4-5 weeks after your initial deposit. 

The Platinumill is an electrolytic ion-exchange chemical leaching process. We did not invent this process. This same process has been used in the gold recovery industry for over 75 years. We just scaled it down and made it affordable. We also made it more specific for converter material, although this machine can be used in other metal recovery operations. 
The chemicals used are muriatic acid(hydrochloric),sulfuric acid is used in small amounts, and a powdered nitric acid substitute is used in small amounts also. These chemicals are easy to obtain. The main mixture is half water and half hydrochloric acid(muriatic). 
The machine is easy to operate. Once the chemicals and converter material is added, turn it on and let the machine do it's job. The machine is capable of doing up to 200 pounds of material in one batch. That is roughly 50 converters. One batch will take between 8-10 hours. 

There is no hazardous waste left over when done. The solution gets neutralized to pure water by simply adding sodium bicarbonate, which is easy to obtain also. The Platinumill extracts the PGMs(platinum,palladium,and rhodium) in an electrolytic chamber. The end product is a sludge type material. It is actually called leaching resins. The material will have to be sent to a refiner for further refining. You will usually get paid within 3-4 days, and get paid well. This is the absolutely best way to significantly increase your profits from your scrap converters. 
The Platinumill takes your converter material(honeycomb) and turns it into a more valuable, easier to transport product. After extracting the PGM's in the Platinumill, what you have is all three PGM's. This is the best possible way to maximise your profits with catalytic converters. With the Platinumilll we are eliminating all the middlemen. There is no other way to gain the most money from your converters. The testing has been done, and the results are in. On a converter to converter basis, no matter what grade, the profits increase. 
Let's say you have 1 ton of converter material. If you took that material to the refiner, they would charge you per pound, also charge refining fees, assay fees, treatment charges, brokering fees, inbound troy ounce weight fees, handling fees and other fees. Then about one month later you will finally get paid based on the PGM content of your converter material. You would also have to ship that one ton of material to the refinery, that alone can eat up your profits. 

Let's say you have one ton of converter material that you decided to run in the Platinumill. The Platinumill will take that ton of material and turn it into a smaller(handful) more valuable material that is very easy to transport anywhere and refiners will not charge you all those ridiculous fee's and charges. Your profits will increase dramatically. There is no other way available to get better profits from your converters 

The Platinumill runs on 110. Just plug it in. Turn it on and let the machine do it's job. Some pretreatment of the converter material is needed(decanning,roasting)
Feel free to email or call for any questions that you may have.
Thank you for your interest,
Robert

We are located in Toledo, Ohio. We are currently moving to a new shop here in toledo.
The machine comes with detailed instructions and tech support.
Standard maintenance applies with this machine, nothing special.
It will cost about $70 a batch in chemicals.
You should pull out al least 8-10 Troy ounces of PGM's per batch. I have pulled out as many as 19 ounces. Converter material has such a wide variety of PGM's , I cannot tell you wich cats to run. Run them all, the profits will increase no matter what. 
I can set up an appointment with you to visit us for a walk through. The resin is not pure, but that is fine, the refiners are very good at going after your PGM's.

Recover the PGMs yourself!!!

Please don't take any information from these articles as fact. Do your own research.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 6, 2011)

In Toledo? 

Do you have an address?


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's the one he operated from. Don't quote me on this but i think it was his parents home. :shock: 

Robert Diller ---- Platinumill
6024 Apple Meadow Dr.
Sylvania Ohio 43560 
U.S.A.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 6, 2011)

I know that last name. If it's the same family they own some of the auto junk yards around here. I'll make some inquiries and see what I can find out.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like he just moved.  

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6024-Apple-Meadow-Dr-Sylvania-OH-43560/34755628_zpid/


----------



## cdepace (Jul 14, 2011)

So did he go out of business, i am looking for his website, but nothing comes up expect numerous reports from http://www.ripoffreport.com/directory/Robert.aspx?p=48. Not a good sign.


----------



## donnybrook (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks to all over in the USA for you advice on Leaching Columns. Much appreciated. I have used agitaters in drums with some success but would like to build something that can do it in the field (or the bush as we say here). Apart from a small cement mixer the columns at Action Mining etc seemed to be ideal. I purchased their Manual (CLS Manual) and it goes into a lot of understanadble detail

Regards,
Don Buckley (donnybrook)


----------

